# Help With West Virginia Reciprocity



## Gary Slider (Oct 21, 2006)

I am asking for people to contact the people listed below and ask about WV reciprocity. Also ask about honoring Non Resident VA Permits. If they would do that then most people could get legal in WV by getting a VA Non Resident which you can do by mail. Any help you can give would be greatly appreciated. Do talk nice as shouting does not help.

Who to contact: Dept of Military Affairs and Public Safety 
Office of the Secretary
1900 Kanawha Blvd., E.
Building 6, Room B122
Charleston , WV 25305
304-558-2930
304-558-6221

James (Jim) W. Spears, Cabinet Secretary
[email protected]
He is the head of the Dept of Military Affairs and Public Safety

Christy Morris, Deputy Secretary for Legislative Affairs
[email protected]
This is the woman who is in charge of the area of Reciprocity and all I ever get from Her is we are working on it.

So send the emails and call and write. The more the better.


----------

